# What are your thoughts on a Z3M?



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Too much power at 325bhp standard?

Too much of a hairdressers car for a 6' 3" rugby player?

Mart.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Too much power at 325bhp standard?
> 
> Too much of a hairdressers car for a 6' 3" rugby player?
> 
> Mart.


Very fast, very gay - but you might just pull it off Mart 

I drove one a few years back in Finland. Â It was a real hot rod - a hoot to drive, but it could get one into trouble as it is a little wayward at the limit.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps meant to say, we bought it to use as a sales competition with top sales staff getting use of it for the weekend.

It was crunched very first week end out, and on two subsequent runs out before being written off after 4 months...and tha Fins tend to be better drivers than the Brits.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmm... I am really not sure what to get for the next motor.

I will have about 25K to splurge, so not a fortune, but still a good amount. Soft top isn't a top priority, but it would be nice.

However, whatever I buy will have to last me for a couple of years - so I want to make the right choice. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hmm... I am really not sure what to get for the next motor.
> 
> I will have about 25K to splurge, so not a fortune, but still a good amount. Soft top isn't a top priority, but it would be nice.
> 
> However, whatever I buy will have to last me for a couple of years - so I want to make the right choice. Â :-/


Lots of choices at that price point, both new and used. Decsions, decisions. Just after Xmas is best time to buy.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You big poof  ;D get a mans car 8)

I drove one a couple of years ago & it was just a little too tempremantal for my liking. For Â£25K, you could line up a pretty decent used M3.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, I must be honest I have just been looking on the Auto trader web site and the M3's were tickling my fancy a smidge.

OK, so amend the thread to M3, what are your thoughts? 

Mart


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah, I must be honest I have just been looking on the Auto trader web site and the M3's were tickling my fancy a smidge.
> 
> OK, so amend the thread to M3, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Mart


A pal of mine in Philli has one of the newer model M3's with the SMG box. He loves the car & i did like the drive & engine note. Not sure if an SMG version was available 2-3yrs ago, but if it was, i'd steer clear as it would be more pricey & i think the gearbox is nasty.

Power delivery is smooth & some do come fully loaded with TV & Sat Nav etc. I'm pretty sure that its just a matter of finding a loaded example as the toys on a used example don't appear to push the price up too much, with the exception of the SMG box.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah, I must be honest I have just been looking on the Auto trader web site and the M3's were tickling my fancy a smidge.
> 
> OK, so amend the thread to M3, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Mart


I enjoyed mine a lot - but i don't miss it - it wasn't as wow as I had imagined to actually own. But, make no odds about it, it is a fine drive and one of the quickest cars out there point to point. Dealer service is very good and they start to look prety good value if you can get one for Â£25K ish, as suggested elsewhere.

Avoid SMG, but don't worry about higher mileages. Mechanical integrity and reliability is very good (nearly Honda levels ) as long as you have FBMWSH. Most do their stuff on the motorways, so are never stressed that much.

But two 3 series in the pack? I had the M3 and 328Ci concurrently for a time, which is why I sold the M3, and racked up 92,000 hard and trouble free miles in the 328.

Get an M3 out for the day. You'll be impressed with the drive. It's hot!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

there are a few members at the http://www.z4um.com who have or have had the Z3M. It might be worth sticking a post up there to find out what they thought/think of the Z3M. They are a friendly bunch.

W.


----------

